# Archive folder showing up empty



## Mhanahoe (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, we upgraded to new computers but never set up the Archive system . now the archive folder is empty . we usually have the auto archive send to the X drive on our server so its backed up . (everyone gets there own x drive to save important things on). when i go to x:\archive.pst , the file is there . but when i open up outlook and click the archive folder it is empty . if i right click the archive folder and click properties and then advanced it shows the folder as being on C drive ( the PC's main drive) so how do i get it to show the archives from X drive ?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

To add the archive pst file in your mail outlook follow the below mentioned steps.


1.Launch your Mircosoft Outlook. Click "Tools" -> "Options".

2.Switch to "Mail Setup" tab, and click "Data files".

3.Click the "Add" button from the Outlook Data Files task window. Select "Office Outlook Personal Folders File (.pst)" from the New Outlook Data File task window. Then click "OK."

Thus you can map to your x drive archive pst files in your outlook.


----------



## Mhanahoe (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you, archives are such a pain in the ***. we have users who just make an archive folder and drag stuff to it and then wonder why all the archives are gone when their drive crashes . that was part of the problem , the user made his own folder and then just expected things to find their way to it. I got it fixed . thank you


----------

